# Green Terror cost?



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

hey how much does a 2 inch Green Terror cost? im looking to sell it but i dont know the price...


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Whitby.html

On the flyer this week...

I'm interested in a large adult male if you have...


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

sry i only have the juvenile. if your still interested shoot me an offer or trade


----------

